# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте "Troj/JSRedir-GW"

## croo

/////// Можно закрывать ///////

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## миднайт

Если подозреваете заражение своей системы, выполните правила http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------

